# Buspar



## Guest (Sep 9, 2006)

Has anyone tried this medication? is it a long term or just a quick fix like klonopin? anyone know anything about it


----------



## salgal (May 11, 2006)

I started BuSpar a couple of weeks ago to counteract the anxiety I got when I started Abilify. Is that nuts? Taking one drug to undo the side effects of another?!

Anyhow, the BuSpar seems to be working nicely. BuSpar isn't habitforming like benzodiazapines (i.e. Klonopin). I guess that means it could be taken long term.


----------

